# RBA for aspire 2



## Rasool (14/11/15)

Hi everyone 

Where can I buy a RBA for this tank? 
I'm almost out of pre-built coils

Thanks guys


----------



## moonunit (14/11/15)

Coils themselves can be rebuilt. Plenty of vids on YouTube. Very easy, used to do this before I got a proper RTA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rasool (14/11/15)

Rta? Sorry I'm a newbie and not familiar with all the abbreviations.


----------



## moonunit (15/11/15)

RTA rebuildable tank atomizer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/11/15)

Rasool said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Where can I buy a RBA for this tank?
> I'm almost out of pre-built coils
> ...



Hi @Rasool 
I have moved this thread to the "who has stock" forum so the vendors can help you out directly if they choose to. 

Hope you get sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------

